# VHI Concerns.



## BOXtheFOX (3 Nov 2012)

I have a few concerns with the VHI at the moment. 

My first concern is the fact that many people who are members of credit unions and other groups believe that all of the VHI plans are eligible for a 10% discount off the premium if they mention that they are affiliated to one of these groups. This is not the case. Some plans are and some plans are not. There is no list provided by the VHI of these plans.

I was told that the plan that I was on was eligible for the discount and that it was included in my quote. This was confirmed to me 3 times during the conversation with their customer service. I then said that if I look for a quote for my plan on the HIA website I am getting the exact same quotation figure as my renewal notice. There is no discount being applied. At that point I am told that I normally don't deal with pricing I will put you through to the person that does. The customer service rep then comes back to me to tell me that I am in a standard rated plan. In otherwords there is no discount being applied to my plan.

If you believe that you are receiving a discount for being a member of a credit union then ask if you are and beware of the response "standard rated".

It is about time that the VHI listed a clear and easy to find listing of their plans that apply a group discount.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (5 Nov 2012)

Is it possible to get a list of the various VHI plans and the percentage price increase that was applied to them during 2011/2012? All have different price increases.

My understanding is that all VHI plans have to be self funding. So for example Plan B might be a very popular plan. It might be very popular with older people as well. When the VHI are looking at their annual upward only price increases they look at the plans that have the biggest draw on them. There might be a huge draw on Plan B. Do they apply a very high percentage price increase on this plan?

VHI often talk about Community Rating. However is the plan that has the highest number of older people on it increasing it's charges at a higher rate per annum?


----------



## pj111 (12 Nov 2012)

Which plan are you on? Some plans already include the discount. You are doing well to get the same price as HIA. I know people who are paying more than the HIA price ! ie discount added back in. If you are getting a discount on a particular plan, it could be because you are not entitled to one. It is at an insurer's discretion as to whether they offer one or not.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (13 Nov 2012)

pj111 said:


> Which plan are you on? Some plans already include the discount.


 
This comment does not make sense. Actually reading your complete post doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## pj111 (14 Nov 2012)

Which part doesn't make sense? The prices on the hia website might be discounted between 0-10% for any of the plans but then again they might not. You are not going to know.  eg all the business plans do not include this 10% discount but the insurer will decide if they will offer you any further discount irrespective of whether you are a member of a group scheme or not. They decide. They can't turn you down for cover because of Open Enrolment but they have a discretion of upto (and no more) than 10%


----------



## greengrass (15 Nov 2012)

pj111 said:


> You are doing well to get the same price as HIA.



Why is that? does HIA not simply report the prices of the health products?


----------

